# Stanley 'Fatmax' 700 Question(s)



## markcee (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello,

I purchased this compressor for use with our small motorhome: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-...vGdVzHUFhSpd_VJaffEZ_jR0pIvNuu4EaAivjEALw_wcB

My intent was to travel with this compressor, primarily to use should I need to add air to a tire or two prior to leaving a site. Our RV has a dual tire configuration in the rear, with one set of valve stems facing away (towards the inside) of the chassis. The default Staney 700 configuration makes hooking up the screw-on compressor hose quite difficult. 

I have looked into valve extensions to make connection easier, but am concerned with the added problems (leaks) that these devices bring with them. What I would prefer to do is configure the existing Fatmax air hose (whose size, I can't quite determine) to work with a dual head inflator....I would have no issue attaching to the 'backward' facing stem, as long as I could use this air chuck. 

Question: can anyone supply links to the adapters/hoses/other devices I would need to be able to add a dual head air chuck to this particular product? I know there are many out there, my main issue seems to be that I can't quite determine the size of the existing hose and/or the adapters that I need to work with it.

Thank you.


----------

